# Kernel and Video not working together??

## williamjonah

I recently updated my kernel from 2.6.16 to 2.6.18-r2.  I have taken all of the correct procedures in updating the kernel.  Now, when I reboot, my entire computer freezes when xdm starts in the boot up process.  I can hit 'I' during the boot and skip that process, but I would like to get it working.  My question is, does anyone know of any video/kernel problems or something that could be causing this problem?  The video works in 2.6.16, why would it not work with 2.6.18-r2?  Even better, when the system freezes, it is before anything can be logged, so I don't know where the problem is originating from.

Here is everything you could need:

Video card:

```
localhost roberts # lspci |grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

```

```
localhost roberts # eix nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8774 1.0.8776 (~)1.0.9629 [M](~)1.0.9742

     Installed versions:  1.0.9629(17:45:00 11/24/06)(dlloader kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

If you need anything else, just ask.  Any help is appreciated.. thanks

----------

## thoughtform

did you

-emerge nvidia-drivers

-eselect opengl set nvidia

after the new kernel was installed?

----------

## tony-curtis

When I upgraded nvidia-drivers to 1.0.9629 I discovered I had to add

        Option      "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "CRT, TV"

to the nvidia device section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, otherwise X took forever to start (see the nvidia README).

----------

## williamjonah

Yes, I did emerge the drivers and do the set the drivers properly.  thanks for checking though... 

I didn't know about the Ignore though.. I don't think that is the problem, but I will add it in hopes that it will save the hassle of future problems.  Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> Yes, I did emerge the drivers and do the set the drivers properly.  thanks for checking though... 
> 
> I didn't know about the Ignore though.. I don't think that is the problem, but I will add it in hopes that it will save the hassle of future problems.  Thanks 

 

Check that Nvidia  does not use its own AGP (NvAGP option)

----------

## williamjonah

it doesn't use NvAGP.

It makes it easier if I just post my xorg.conf too... i believe there is nothing wrong with it.

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  

        SubSection  "extmod"

                Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

        EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

    Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "CRT, TV"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Sharp MML"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia 6600"

    VendorName  "nVidia"

    BoardName   "6600"

    Driver     "nvidia"

    BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia 6600"

    Monitor     "Sharp MML"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

If there is something wrong with it, please let me know.

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> it doesn't use NvAGP.
> 
> It makes it easier if I just post my xorg.conf too... i believe there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> [code]Section "Module"
> ...

 

You should remove  Load "dri"

For nvidia module it should be only  Load  'glx' 

The rest seems fine

----------

## williamjonah

All of the input thus far has not fixed the problem.  :Sad:   I really appreciate the help though.  I am beginning to lean towards the kernel though... since that is the only thing that is changing.  I pasted my .config from the new kernel... 

A little history on this kernel to help anyone out... Originally, this kernel was created on my laptop which had an ATI video card.  I lost my system backups for the desktop, so I only had this one to go off of, so I just cloned the laptop and brought it over to the desktop (to save days of building desktops and other crap).  I was sure that I purged everything out that was laptop related, but maybe I am not as smart I thought.  I can't find the problem in this thing.  Thanks again for the help everyone.

http://pastebin.com/832596

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> All of the input thus far has not fixed the problem.   I really appreciate the help though.  I am beginning to lean towards the kernel though... since that is the only thing that is changing.  I pasted my .config from the new kernel... 
> 
> A little history on this kernel to help anyone out... Originally, this kernel was created on my laptop which had an ATI video card.  I lost my system backups for the desktop, so I only had this one to go off of, so I just cloned the laptop and brought it over to the desktop (to save days of building desktops and other crap).  I was sure that I purged everything out that was laptop related, but maybe I am not as smart I thought.  I can't find the problem in this thing.  Thanks again for the help everyone.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/832596

 

To have a more meaningful look at your kernel,could you describe what is your hardware ?

Also, your X config has explicit BusID for Nvidia card, is it correct ?

----------

## williamjonah

Yes, the BusID is correct, but I can # out to see if it works without, and I can give you all of the hardware specs and also give you the output of 'lspci'

List of my pc internals:

 - Vid - PNY nVidia GeForce 6600 AGP w/ 256mb

 - Mobo - Gigabyte GA-K8NSC-939

 - RAM - 1G DDR400

 - NIC & WiFi - I have two, one is onboard (Marvell Yukon chipset), and the other is LinkSys 54G wireless (not working yet)

 - Soundcard - Soundblaster Live! (EMU10k1 chipset)

 - Extra - PCI Firewire expansion card

Here is the lspci output...

```
localhost roberts # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb Host Bridge (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce 250Gb PCI System Management (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK8S Parallel ATA Controller (v2.5) (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AGP Host to PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb PCI-to-PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

02:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

02:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)

02:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI

02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

```

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> Yes, the BusID is correct, but I can # out to see if it works without, and I can give you all of the hardware specs and also give you the output of 'lspci'
> 
> List of my pc internals:
> 
>  - Vid - PNY nVidia GeForce 6600 AGP w/ 256mb
> ...

 

And CPU is Athlon64 ? single  core ?  On a first glance kernel config looks OK (although I never know what

AGP driver is needed for Nforce chipset)

Could you 

1) disable xdm (/etc/init.d/xdm stop) and start X with console ? Will it say something, or just freeze ?

2) disable (temporarily) glx,  does it gets through ?

3) switch to nv, does it work ?

----------

## williamjonah

Sorry... The processor is AMD64 single core.

As for the the other stuff...

I can stop xdm and it will get me to the login, I can also switch to nv and with will give a gui login.. a crappy one, but it will give me one.

----------

## dmpogo

[quote="williamjonah"]Sorry... The processor is AMD64 single core.

As for the the other stuff...

I can stop xdm and it will get me to the login

[\quote]

One sec, let me understand.  

1) If you stop xdm, ran startx with your standard xorg.conf, the everything works  ??

You get window manager running etc ?   Is this with 'glx' enabled or not ?

2) Are you saying that 'nv' works even with xdm  ?

3) What about just removing 'glx'  ?[/code]

Sorry for being so slow in understanding

----------

## williamjonah

close.. 

1) if i remove xdm from the boot process, and start try to start X manually, it will freeze

2) if i switch my driver from nvidia to nv, X will start with crappy graphics

when i said that I could stop xdm and it would get me to the login, i was refering to the text login and not gdm   :Smile: 

[UPDATE]

I tried removing glx from my xorg.conf and that didnt work

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> close.. 
> 
> 1) if i remove xdm from the boot process, and start try to start X manually, it will freeze
> 
> 2) if i switch my driver from nvidia to nv, X will start with crappy graphics
> ...

 

OK, that's make sense.  So it is nvidia driver that freezes.    Last thing, - try not to load 'glx',  will it still freeze ?

Just to narrow down what aspect of the driver gives the problem.

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> close.. 
> 
> 1) if i remove xdm from the boot process, and start try to start X manually, it will freeze
> 
> 2) if i switch my driver from nvidia to nv, X will start with crappy graphics
> ...

 

OK, that makes sense.  So it is nvidia driver that freezes.    Last thing, - try not to load 'glx',  will it still freeze ?

Just to narrow down what aspect of the driver gives the problem.

----------

## williamjonah

I just tried starting X without the glx option on there, and it still freezes up.  Does anyone have any other ideas?

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> I just tried starting X without the glx option on there, and it still freezes up.  Does anyone have any other ideas?

 

I do have a  long shot one.

You can try disabling kernel side AGP.  This is not trivial in 2.6.18

You have to go to the /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-r3/arch/x86-64 and

get Kconfig in the editor

find the line

```

bool "IOMMU support" if EMBEDDED

```

and replace it with

```

bool "IOMMU support"

```

As the result when you do menuconfig,   you will have the option IOMMU.

When you disable it,  you will be able to choose whether to compile AGP  (in devices/character)

Disable AGP.

Then when loaded Nvidia will use its own AGP driver (by default, what is how you are configured,

it first tries kernel one, and if not found, its own) and, perhaps, it works better with Nforce chip.

Since you have < 4Gb RAM, disabling IOMMU should cause no problems.

----------

## teapot

Is nvidia frame buffer support enabled?  disable it if so.

The driver you use is masked in the standard profile. 

Try to downgrade the driver to locate the problem.

----------

## dmpogo

 *teapot wrote:*   

> Is nvidia frame buffer support enabled?  disable it if so.
> 
> The driver you use is masked in the standard profile. 
> 
> Try to downgrade the driver to locate the problem.

 

There was a link on kernelconfig above.  Framebuffer is enabled, but only Vesa, not nvidia.

Which may actually be prudent to disable while debugging

----------

## williamjonah

vesa framebuffer wont effect this problem at all.  and for some reason, IOMMU support is not listed under Features in the kernel.. but when i search it is says it is.. so i cant turn it off.   :Sad: 

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> vesa framebuffer wont effect this problem at all.  and for some reason, IOMMU support is not listed under Features in the kernel.. but when i search it is says it is.. so i cant turn it off.  

 

Come on, I gave you explicit instructions how to turn off IOMMU   :Very Happy: 

see also

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-517730-highlight-.html

----------

## williamjonah

sry.. drinking can impair the vision (and the ability to read)

Now we are getting somewhere... I now get an error output when I try to start X... it no longer freezes up on me.  What the errors mean, and where do I get them.. i am not quite sure.  I check both /var/log/Xorg.0.log and Xorg.1.log and didn't find the same output that was given to me.. but at least now it doesn't freeze   :Smile: 

Any other ideas?

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> sry.. drinking can impair the vision (and the ability to read)
> 
> Now we are getting somewhere... I now get an error output when I try to start X... it no longer freezes up on me.  What the errors mean, and where do I get them.. i am not quite sure.  I check both /var/log/Xorg.0.log and Xorg.1.log and didn't find the same output that was given to me.. but at least now it doesn't freeze  
> 
> Any other ideas?

 

Well, it may be crashing before getting to the freeze state   :Smile: 

if you do it with startx, error will stay on the screen, notice what is.

Otherwise put

Option "NvAGP"  "1"

in the device section of your xorg.conf

I trust, kernel AGP is not compiled into the kernel, and is no loaded if it is a module ?

You should also check that drm module is not loaded  (I see you compile DRI in the kernel as the module,

in principle there is no use for it, and it is better note ven compiled,  unset  CONFIG_DRM next time you'll be recompiling the kernel, it comes justnext after AGP)

----------

## williamjonah

I put the NvAGP in the device section, and this was the error output I recieved...

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): The interrupt for NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0 appears to

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     be edge-triggered.  Please see Chapter 5: Common Problems

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     in the README for additional information.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

Have any ideas?  I will be looking through the readme until you respond.

I really appreciate the help thus far!

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> I put the NvAGP in the device section, and this was the error output I recieved...
> 
> ```
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): The interrupt for NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0 appears to
> 
> ...

 

Wow, I'm puzzled, never saw this before.

What does

```

cat /proc/interrupts

```

give ?  I looked at mine,   and nvidia indeed uses level-triggered not edge-triggered

Simple try - get rid of BusId, what will happen ?

It seems that you have to get nvidia to use other interrupt somehow.  Or, if you see that interrupt is shared with

some other modules that can be unloaded, for a test youcan try to unload them to see if graphics works.

BTW, I noticed no explicit reference for this error in my chapter 5, but on the internet, see this

http://download.nvidia.com/solaris/1.0-9629/README/chapter-04.html

----------

## williamjonah

```
roberts@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       

  0:    4555191    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:        822    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  3:      64146   IO-APIC-level  EMU10K1

  4:          3   IO-APIC-level  ohci1394

  8:          0    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:     125748    IO-APIC-edge  ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, ohci_hcd:usb3

 11:      15410   IO-APIC-level  sk98lin

 14:      23068    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:      40275    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

NMI:        114 

LOC:    4554428 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

I have already taken BusID out... i can try adding it back in

[UPDATE]  I added BusID in there, but it didn't work.  I removed it.

----------

## williamjonah

 *Quote:*   

> 	An edge-triggered interrupt means that the kernel has programmed the interrupt as edge-triggered rather than level-triggered in the Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller (APIC). Edge-triggered interrupts are not intended to be used for sharing an interrupt line between multiple devices; level-triggered interrupts are the intended trigger for such usage. When using edge-triggered interrupts, it is common for device drivers using that interrupt line to stop receiving interrupts. This would appear to the end user as those devices no longer working, and potentially as a full system hang. These problems tend to be more common when multiple devices are sharing that interrupt line.

 

Does this entail that I have to change some settings (IE the APIC) in the kernel?  if so, what settings and where because the Local APIC isn't showing in the kernel under Processor Type and Features.

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> roberts@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/interrupts
> 
> ...

 

This is interesting,  look at my table

```

           CPU0       CPU1       

  0:       9645   42802515    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:          2       1338             IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  8:          0          1                 IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0          0                 IO-APIC-level  acpi

 15:          0         23              IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 16:        629    1180328     IO-APIC-level  eth0

 17:        108     380889      IO-APIC-level  3w-9xxx

 18:         66      48655         IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd:usb1

 19:          0          3                IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd:usb2, ohci_hcd:usb3, ohci1394

 20:        101     493414      IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd:usb4, nvidia

 21:          0          0                IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd:usb5, AMD AMD8111

NMI:       2797       2549 

LOC:   42801682   42801659 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

As you see you don'thave any interrupts about 15,  and 0-15 are basic i386 interrupts from DOS days,

many of which are preassigned (as, say,  14,15 are ide0 and ide1)

Something in your kernel is not enabled to take advantage of extended interrupt list. I'll look at your kernel config again

----------

## dmpogo

BTW,  I don't see nvidia in your interrupts list,  does it mean that nvidia module failed to load ?

Can you even load it with modprobe ?

What also concerns me is that you don't have ACPI in your list of interreputs.  It seems to be compiled in,

look in dmesg,  are there any issues there with ACPI. Actually, post the output of dmesg here.

In my case it has things like

```

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 27 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:0a.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.1[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:0a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:0a.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:0c.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

```

I hope you don't load the kernel with some funny flags ?  Also, ACPI is not disabled in BIOS ?

----------

## williamjonah

I did a little playing around with the kernel/bios and re-compiled to 2.6.18-r3.. this is what I get now for cat /proc/interupts

```
roberts@AeGIS ~ $ cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:   33931940    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:       8655    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  7:          1    IO-APIC-edge  parport0

  8:          0    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 14:     267823    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:     303993    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

177:    4794804   IO-APIC-level  sk98lin

185:          3   IO-APIC-level  ohci1394

193:          2   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd:usb1

201:          0   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd:usb2

209:      25828   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd:usb3

225:          0   IO-APIC-level  EMU10K1

NMI:       3056 

LOC:   33926738 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

and here is my dmesg as you requested... pay no mind to the linksys wireless errors.. I am working on that too   :Wink: 

```
roberts@AeGIS ~ $ dmesg

pt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE3-250: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0

NFORCE3-250: chipset revision 162

NFORCE3-250: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE3-250: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE3-250: 0000:00:08.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y060L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6L300R0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-451S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 120101087 sectors (61491 MB)

        native  capacity is 120103200 sectors (61492 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 586112591 sectors (300089 MB)

        native  capacity is 586114704 sectors (300090 MB)

hdb: Host Protected Area disabled.

hdb: 586114704 sectors (300090 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=36483/255/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xB9 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[185]  MMIO=[f6010000-f60107ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 193, io mem 0xf7004000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC9 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 201

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 201, io mem 0xf7002000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 20

GSI 20 sharing vector 0xD1 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCG] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 209

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 209, io mem 0xf7003000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 3-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0010747200007e51]

usb 3-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.1-4

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.7.0-ioctl (2006-06-24) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

GSI 21 sharing vector 0xD9 and IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

rt61 1.1.0 BETA1 2006/06/18 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

RT61: Vendor = 0x1814, Product = 0x0301 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

GSI 22 sharing vector 0xE1 and IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9629  Wed Nov  1 19:27:33 PST 2006

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ReiserFS: hdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb1: journal params: device hdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb1: checking transaction log (hdb1)

ReiserFS: hdb1: replayed 1 transactions in 0 seconds

ReiserFS: hdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  disabled

    tx-checksum:     disabled

    rx-checksum:     disabled

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6d on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6d <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.

gnome-screensav[18032]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 0000000000413b09 rsp 00007fff2978cc10 error 4

00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:

RT61: RfIcType= 3

eth0: network connection down

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  disabled

    tx-checksum:     disabled

    rx-checksum:     disabled

```

----------

## dmpogo

OK, interrupts look fine now.

So when you load nividia, does it work ?  Does it get normal interrupt when you modprobe nvidia ?

Actually what did you do with ACPI/interrupts ?

BTW, since you use ide drives, you may benefit from

idebus=66

(if not 100, 133) kernel option while booting.

----------

## williamjonah

ACPI is on now.. but I still get no video, it is back to the freezing up when I start X under the nvidia drivers.   :Sad:    The module loads too, when I modprobe it.  This a strange, strange problem.. I honestly can't be the on person that can't get an nvidia card to work.   :Sad: 

----------

## dmpogo

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> ACPI is on now.. but I still get no video, it is back to the freezing up when I start X under the nvidia drivers.     The module loads too, when I modprobe it.  This a strange, strange problem.. I honestly can't be the on person that can't get an nvidia card to work.  

 

OK, so we are back to square one.  Did you try to downgrade Nvidia drivers ?

----------

## williamjonah

I have decided that I am going to downgrade my kernel back to 2.6.16-r13.  I have come to the conclusion that the newest kernel has crappy graphics support.  The only thing I have to change is my kernel and then my video works again.

----------

## williamjonah

As I suspected, there is a problem with my card and the kernel.  I didn't change any settings, in fact, I even copied the 2.6.18 kernels .config back down to the 2.6.16 kernel, and my video started working again.  There is a legitimate problem with my Nvidia 6600 and kernel 2.6.18.  Anyone else experiencing the same problem?

----------

## TheJoker89

 *williamjonah wrote:*   

> As I suspected, there is a problem with my card and the kernel.  I didn't change any settings, in fact, I even copied the 2.6.18 kernels .config back down to the 2.6.16 kernel, and my video started working again.  There is a legitimate problem with my Nvidia 6600 and kernel 2.6.18.  Anyone else experiencing the same problem?

 

i know im a bit late  :Razz:  but i have a problem with my nvidia card too (its not a standard model, made by medion)

My System:

Windows XP + Gentoo (2.6.18-r6)

Pentium D 830, 2mb L2 cache

1024MB RAM

Nvidia GeForce 6700XL (Medion made) (PCI-E)

250 GB Seagate HDD

....

in the end: my X freezes too =(

havent tried everything in the thread here now, but i will

regards TheJoker89

EDIT: As i see, nvidia module isnt in my /proc/interrupts too

EDIT 2: I have seen in the dmesg that the following appears for me AND you (and on one of my working machines):

            "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel." whats this?

EDIT 3: i will try the older kernel, hope it will work

EDIT 4: have installed the 2.6.17 now, doesnt change anything

----------

